# Air Fresheners



## FiestaRed

Apologies for my first question being such a boring one but passengers complain that the Coronado Cherry air freshener I use is to strong.

I bought a new one from Bouncers called Sherbet Fizz and it's a great scent but when I spray it into the car, I can hardly smell it at all. I spray it on the carpets, am I using it wrong or are there any others I can look out for with a similar scent.


----------



## mawallace

I use the jelly bean air freshener. I find the sprays only last for a few hours


----------



## FiestaRed

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MrG47

After looking it up for months i finally got CG stripper scent. It smells nice but doestn seem to last at all. I spray it on the mats and into the air vents. After a few minutes i can no longer smell it which makes sense as i get used to it. I would expect to smell it again after returning to my car but i just dont. I have yet to find an air freshener that lasts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moncris

I only use Ambi Pur that sits in the vent. Inexpensive and smells great.


----------



## Slammedorion

Autosmart Blast :thumb:


----------



## FiestaRed

MrG47 said:


> I spray it on the mats and into the air vents. After a few minutes i can no longer smell it which makes sense as i get used to it. I would expect to smell it again after returning to my car but i just dont. I have yet to find an air freshener that lasts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the same as I get with the Bouncer's one. It only seems to last a few seconds and then it's gone.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## stealthwolf

moncris said:


> I only use Ambi Pur that sits in the vent. Inexpensive and smells great.


I had one of them. Leaked over the vent and discoloured the black plastic. Swore never to use liquid air fresheners in the car again.


----------



## rubberducky1957

stealthwolf said:


> I had one of them. Leaked over the vent and discoloured the black plastic. Swore never to use liquid air fresheners in the car again.


This^ Beat me to it.
Same in friends A4, lifted the soft touch surface straight off the plastic underneath, what a mess.


----------



## FiestaRed

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

chemical guys for me, black frost, pina colada, stripper scent..spray about 3 sprays on each mat front and back of the car and i can still smell it in a few days.
also odk cabin air freshener scent is very nice too and lasts about as long as chemical guys does


----------



## Pittsy

Dont laugh but I really like Smelly Beaver's, they seem to last a good while and have a great range of different scents...

It also has the added bonus of winding up Mrs P when I put one in her car:lol:


----------



## FiestaRed

OvEr_KiLL said:


> chemical guys for me, black frost, pina colada, stripper scent..spray about 3 sprays on each mat front and back of the car and i can still smell it in a few days.
> also odk cabin air freshener scent is very nice too and lasts about as long as chemical guys does


What on earth does Black Frost smell like? The nearest I get to smelling frost is every winter when I fall on my ****.


----------



## Big Bri

Coronado Cherry gets loads of comments on how nice it is in my car.I have tried dozens of car air fresheners and its the only one that lasts so far.I keep it in my cup holder in the dash.Which has a soft close door over it.I do keep the door closed all the time.This keeps it just nice.As you say its strong,very strong.Try just opening the vent on it just very slightly.Leave under your seat.
iTS SO STRONG,I used to keep my electric gate fob on top of it,but it started to melt the fob out of shape.Left Cigs in ther with it and they tasted of Marzipan.
When i need a boost of Cherry due to a nasty,dirty smell,like when driving through 
St Helens.I open the dash soft close door and B O O M,nasty dirty STs smell be gone.Open a Brand New one if your going near ther Rugby Ground helps,but cant get the stink out your nostrils.

BB 

BB


----------



## pxr5

Big Bri said:


> due to a nasty,dirty smell,like when driving through
> St Helens.


LMAO - is it that bad there


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

FiestaRed said:


> What on earth does Black Frost smell like? The nearest I get to smelling frost is every winter when I fall on my ****.


it smells kind of like an aftershave  a fresh scent


----------



## Alex29

I use the Coronado Cherry California scents tin, which I’m going to guess is the same as you? 

I too thought it was too strong initially, as did some passengers. I’ve had one in about 6 months now, still smells good but not overpowering at all. I forget it’s in the car but when people get in they always ask “what’s that smell it’s lovely” so I know they aren’t talking about any gasses I may have dropped. 

Maybe just try opening a tin partially and keep the vents on the top slightly cracked? Or, open one fully and leave it in the garage a few weeks before putting it in the car. It is a strong scent. 

I tried the autoglym spray air freshener, and I bought a citrus concentrate to make my own which I spray the mats with when I hoover the car out, but it doesn’t last more than half hour or so. Maybe I’ll make a super concentrated version but I can’t see any sprays beating the California scents. 

Maybe just try a different scent and see if that meets their approval. I’ve only ever used the cherry one and I’m very happy with it, after the initial opening!


----------



## Demetrios72

Slammedorion said:


> Autosmart Blast :thumb:


This :thumb:

Designer smells nice

Keep a can in the car and just tap it to get the slightest of sprays. It will last you a while


----------



## FiestaRed

Demetri said:


> This :thumb:
> 
> Designer smells nice
> 
> Keep a can in the car and just tap it to get the slightest of sprays. It will last you a while


Do you get it from the Autosmart mobile vans? My local one seems to cover a massive area and I can't see the driver just wanting to drop off a can of Blast.


----------



## Bug Sponge

Demetri said:


> This :thumb:
> 
> Designer smells nice
> 
> Keep a can in the car and just tap it to get the slightest of sprays. It will last you a while


Cool used to be my fave but my rep doesn't stock it anymore. I've had to settle for Designer, Berry, Bubblegum etc


----------



## Slammedorion

Bug Sponge said:


> Cool used to be my fave but my rep doesn't stock it anymore. I've had to settle for Designer, Berry, Bubblegum etc


Have to hide the bubblegum from the wife
Otherwise it'll be used in the house lol


----------



## Big Bri

pxr5 said:


> LMAO - is it that bad there


:lol: Im a Big Wigan Rugby Fan Mate and its a good chance to niggle any STs fans that maybe on here.Its Gone on for generations,great fun,great fans and the very best of enemies.We love are rugby and the banter is just as good.

BB


----------



## Bug Sponge

Slammedorion said:


> Have to hide the bubblegum from the wife
> Otherwise it'll be used in the house lol


I use it as deodorant 😊


----------



## Slammedorion

Bug Sponge said:


> I use it as deodorant 😊


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JAISCOSSIE

Cali scents Laguna Breeze for me, makes a refreshing change from the cherry one.


----------



## Big Bri

JAISCOSSIE said:


> Cali scents Laguna Breeze for me, makes a refreshing change from the cherry one.


Yeh,it s nice.Stripper is good also.

BB


----------



## bigbruiser

pull the pollen filter out give it a good 5 sprays and replace. every time the fan flows you will get a subtle blast should last 2 weeks plus


----------



## [email protected]

Pittsy said:


> Dont laugh but I really like Smelly Beaver's, they seem to last a good while and have a great range of different scents...
> 
> It also has the added bonus of winding up Mrs P when I put one in her car


No way am I searching for this on Google!

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

I find the best way is to re spray one of the hanging air freshener that has dried up, good few sprays and it seems to last longer than spraying onto carpets...


----------



## Andyblue

[email protected] said:


> No way am I searching for this on Google!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


I did !!!! 

Thankfully the first hit was an e-commerce building, followed by lots of Amazon adverts for the air freshener...that was however, until I got to the Urban Dictionary definition

So, having dried my coffee spill up 

The Urban Dictionary def of Smelly Beaver: (I will remove / edit if needed)

The act of rubbing a vgina onto a face of an individual. But the twist to the matter is that the vgina has not been cleaned for three weeks.

I'll just leave that out there


----------



## FiestaRed

FiestaRed said:


> Apologies for my first question being such a boring one but passengers complain that the Coronado Cherry air freshener I use is to strong.


Finally managed to sort the air freshener out. I went back to the Coronado Cherry and got the passengers another ride.


----------



## Coxyboy123

currently Lidl are doing an aftershave that smells like hugo boss. it's £4 a bottle. I know its not Hugo Boss but as an air freshener in my van it does a great job and is great value compared to all the other rubbish car air fresheners that last less than a week.


----------



## FiestaRed

Just found out that AutoSmart have sell their products in a local Truckstop Café that I pass most days and I thought I'd give their Blast a try. Seen quite a few mention the Designer one.

Can't find the price anywhere and not sure of using eBay as the prices vary so wildly from £6 for two cans to £15 for one can. Has anyone tried the AutoSmart Blast air fresheners at all, any views?


----------



## Cookies

FiestaRed said:


> Just found out that AutoSmart have sell their products in a local Truckstop Café that I pass most days and I thought I'd give their Blast a try. Seen quite a few mention the Designer one.
> 
> Can't find the price anywhere and not sure of using eBay as the prices vary so wildly from £6 for two cans to £15 for one can. Has anyone tried the AutoSmart Blast air fresheners at all, any views?


Yep. I've been using them for years. Berry burst is lovely, but quite a chemical smell if you use too much. Cool, is just amazing, and Designer is delish. around 3 quid a can isn't far off the mark.

Just don't buy the 5 litres of autofresh liquid. It doesn't last. The aerosols and hanging airfresheners are great though.

Cooks

Cooks


----------



## FiestaRed

Thanks Cooks, really appreciated. I didn't want one of the AutoSmart reps turning up in a giant van simply to sell me a couple of quid can of air freshener. Now I know I can drop in somewhere locally, that'll be great.


----------



## Pinny

What aftershave smell is the new autosmart designer similar to?
Thanks


----------



## FiestaRed

Pinny said:


> What aftershave smell is the new autosmart designer similar to?
> Thanks


Not been able to collect one yet as everytime I've called, the Designer one is not in stock. Not sure if that's because they're popular or they're not available from the rep.


----------



## Johnsy

Have you tried lightly dusting your head lining & sun visors with your spray ?


----------



## gally

Yup California cherry. Been in cars after 6 months and it's all you can smell. Nothing seems to come close. 

Put it somewhere under a seat?


----------



## MrG47

Just ordered ODK cabin scent. Heard good thinks about it. Hope it's nice and it lasts.


----------



## mayhem85

Pinny said:


> What aftershave smell is the new autosmart designer similar to?
> Thanks


Closest to the smell of Paco robane 1million. It smells lovely


----------



## mayhem85

FiestaRed said:


> Just found out that AutoSmart have sell their products in a local Truckstop Café that I pass most days and I thought I'd give their Blast a try. Seen quite a few mention the Designer one.
> 
> Can't find the price anywhere and not sure of using eBay as the prices vary so wildly from £6 for two cans to £15 for one can. Has anyone tried the AutoSmart Blast air fresheners at all, any views?


Have a word with anyone you know and see if they deal with the autosmart rep, I normally take orders from the guys at work and pick them up for the guys when I see my rep.


----------



## Benfr16

Conorado cherry is the one!! Most passengers comment on it but usually that they really like it. One can seems to last forever!


----------



## MBRuss

MrG47 said:


> Just ordered ODK cabin scent. Heard good thinks about it. Hope it's nice and it lasts.


I have the Cabin interior dressing and love the smell, but it's gone immediately. Didn't realise they did the smell as an actual scent though. Gonna order some now.  :thumb:


----------



## Zebra

A shout for Mitchell and King Cucumber cabin fragrance.

Sounds mad but it lasts and lasts and lasts. Its the classiest air freshener I have ever bought.


----------



## andyfish

best air freshner would be one that smells just like a new car.


----------



## andyfish

Big Bri said:


> Coronado Cherry gets loads of comments on how nice it is in my car.I have tried dozens of car air fresheners and its the only one that lasts so far.I keep it in my cup holder in the dash.Which has a soft close door over it.I do keep the door closed all the time.This keeps it just nice.As you say its strong,very strong.Try just opening the vent on it just very slightly.Leave under your seat.
> iTS SO STRONG,I used to keep my electric gate fob on top of it,but it started to melt the fob out of shape.Left Cigs in ther with it and they tasted of Marzipan.
> When i need a boost of Cherry due to a nasty,dirty smell,like when driving through
> St Helens.I open the dash soft close door and B O O M,nasty dirty STs smell be gone.Open a Brand New one if your going near ther Rugby Ground helps,but cant get the stink out your nostrils.
> 
> BB
> 
> BB


As soon as I read that I thought 'another pie eater and Warriors fan'. Good to see a neighbour on here. Come on the Warriors.


----------



## FiestaRed

Finally managed to hold of one of the Autosmart Blast air fresheners, the one I got was the Designer fragrance.

Reading what everyone had mentioned on the forum and listening to Jon on the Forensic Detailing Channel, I weighed the cans that were on the shelf and there did seem to be a lot of difference in the weights, some felt loads lighter than others.

I followed most of the instructions on the can but sprayed a short "blast" onto each of the front car mats instead of in the air. So far the smell has lasted way longer than any others I have tried, they all seem to last for only a few minutes but the "blast" is still going strong after a couple of days.

The smell is a bit overpowering at first but once it's settled down, it's really nice. Not sure how long the cans will last though as they don't feel very heavy. Best so far for me.


----------



## Benmc

best one i ever had was one called Ape and it had crazy different scents, i havent been able to find it anywhere since!


----------



## dannygdesigns

The best smelling air freshener I have used was Autoglym's golden sunset hyper fresh spray. I once had a local detailer clean my car in and out when I was too busy with work, when he had gone and I got in my car I couldn't believe how nice it smelt it seemed to last ages every time I got in my car it was heaven. I had to text and ask what the product was amazing but a little pricey for a can.

I also have CG stripper scent and black frost these smell good but I cannot get them to last more than a day if that. 5 sprays on each floor mat and can't smell it the next day.

For value and something that lasts I now use the good old magic tree new car scent and black ice these will last you a good few weeks. Yankee candle ones are great too


----------



## MrG47

Just got AG golden sunset today. 
Love the smell! 
It s a powerful spray like Autosmart Blast. Use a short burst and the can should last a bit. 
Use long burst and it ll empty very quickly. 

G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bug Sponge

I miss Autosmarts Fresh like the desert misses the rain.


----------



## FiestaRed

MrG47 said:


> Just got AG golden sunset today.
> Love the smell!
> It s a powerful spray like Autosmart Blast. Use a short burst and the can should last a bit.
> Use long burst and it ll empty very quickly.
> 
> G
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just about to add some to my order from Elite. Hopefully it will end my search for an air freshener that lasts more than a few hours.


----------



## MrG47

I only sprayed a short burst onto the fromt mats yesterday and came back to a subtle but nice smell this morning. 

Just sprayed a 2 sec bursts on each mat (4 in total). That should be plenty for a while. 

Lovely smell. Not sure how to describe it though. 
G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiestaRed

MrG47 said:


> I only sprayed a short burst onto the fromt mats yesterday and came back to a subtle but nice smell this morning.
> 
> Just sprayed a 2 sec bursts on each mat (4 in total). That should be plenty for a while.
> 
> Lovely smell. Not sure how to describe it though.
> G
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of the stuff I've tried doesn't last at all. I can spray the mats and by the time I've closed the garage door and got back in to the car the fragrance has just about gone.


----------



## FiestaRed

Finally managed to get a hold of a the AutoGlym Hyper Fresh.

The one I have is called Golden Sunset which AG describe as a 'warm aromatic blend of cedar and sandlewood with a hint of vanilla spice'. I have to admit it's the best scent I've tried to date, now just to see how long it lasts.


----------



## dannygdesigns

FiestaRed said:


> Finally managed to get a hold of a the AutoGlym Hyper Fresh.
> 
> The one I have is called Golden Sunset which AG describe as a 'warm aromatic blend of cedar and sandlewood with a hint of vanilla spice'. I have to admit it's the best scent I've tried to date, now just to see how long it lasts.


Told you it was a gem  enjoy!!! I actually got another can of it yesterday for my birthday.


----------



## MrG47

I sprayed it in the car on Tuesday and it still smells nice this evening. Very subtle but a nice smell when i open the door. 

Longest lasting scent i have tested so far. 

G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiestaRed

Just bringing this up again to say thanks for recommending the AG Hyper Fresh. Been in the car well over a week now and during that time I've done a lot of short journeys with the doors opening and closing a large number of times and the smell is still fresh and strong.

Best and longest lasting I've tried so far.


----------



## Pinny

How would you describe the scent mate?


----------



## Tifosi

Just bought Dodo Leather variety......several bursts under the seats and on mats, etc. Rubbish. No essence the following morning.


----------



## FiestaRed

Pinny said:


> How would you describe the scent mate?


Not sure where I'd start describing the scent. Probably an aftershave type scent that's neither too strong or overpowering, simply pleasant.

It was even better today as the weather was so much warmer.


----------



## WATTYCOOL

I also found that the dodo freshener didn't last long.


----------



## FiestaRed

WATTYCOOL said:


> I also found that the dodo freshener didn't last long.


I must have spent a small fortune buying air fresheners from most of the names on here. All or most had a decent scent but with the car's doors opening and closing, none lasted more than a few hours.

The longest lasting one I ever bought was the Coranado Cherry from California Scents. I loved it but it always got a big thumbs down from the rest of the family. Too strong for them.


----------



## HEADPHONES

I've followed the tip from an earlier post.
Bought a cheap dangling "magic tree like" air freshener.
Left it outside in the wind for a week to eliminate the original scent.
Then every couple weeks I spray a few squirts of my fragrance of choice.
This is much more effective than spraying the mats as I had done previously.
As it dangles and swings around, you get a new subtle reminder of the fragrance.

So now I only use 2 squirts as opposed to 5 or 6 and it lasts more than twice as long probably because it's only a 2 foot from my nose.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Best place for California scents?

What are the chanc s of fakes? I bought one ages ago and didn’t last long and wasn’t strong


----------



## diesel_dog

I remember a few years ago having black ice tree scent but it was in a can and came out like a foam that seemed to last a while.

Favourite air freshner at the minute is whatever europcar use, everytime we get a hire car at work it smells lush!!


----------



## phooeyman

Stripper scent CG for me like everyone tried loads Cali scents were ok the tins but fakes and hit and miss lasting stopped me buying anymore


----------



## Peter77

Just received a selection from:
https://www.unique-scents.com/shop

They have an offer of 4 for £10

So far so good. Some really nice scents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

I tried AG Golden Sunset in my wife's car yesterday. Gorgeous and still going today.

I used the AG Crushed Berries in mine as I have a California Scents Coronado Cherry in already. Again, nice - but not as good as Golden Sunset. I'm going to have to learn how to spray into cars better though. I followed the instructions and sprayed into the centre of the car for 2 seconds. In my wife's Q2 managed to hit the inside passenger and rear window, so had to clean those again. Worse though in my A7 it went all over the piano black trim and we all know how bad that stuff is to clean. I managed to get it of the trim, but I now have fine scratches - bummer, I'll have to sort that out next detail. So what is the tip with these AG Hyperfresh air fresheners when spraying into a car, as they blast out with such force?


----------



## MAUI

Car Pro's new Skyblu is the bomb.


----------



## FiestaRed

pxr5 said:


> I tried AG Golden Sunset in my wife's car yesterday. Gorgeous and still going today.
> 
> I used the AG Crushed Berries in mine as I have a California Scents Coronado Cherry in already. Again, nice - but not as good as Golden Sunset. I'm going to have to learn how to spray into cars better though. I followed the instructions and sprayed into the centre of the car for 2 seconds. In my wife's Q2 managed to hit the inside passenger and rear window, so had to clean those again. Worse though in my A7 it went all over the piano black trim and we all know how bad that stuff is to clean. I managed to get it of the trim, but I now have fine scratches - bummer, I'll have to sort that out next detail. So what is the tip with these AG Hyperfresh air fresheners when spraying into a car, as they blast out with such force?


It's a simple quick blast down on to the front carpets for me. I was a bit concerned that with the can being so powerful, a blast in to the centre of the car could spray other things too.


----------



## Pinny

Autosmart designer frgrance is great..lingers for a good week.
Carbon collective hnging ones are also decent too..not keen on all the scents tho..oud and the light blue one get a thumbs up:thumb:


----------



## MAUI

MAUI said:


> Car Pro's new Skyblu is the bomb.


Update: Lasted 4 months.:doublesho


----------



## afropelican

Autosmart Blast - one of the frutier fragrances they offer might be similar to the scents you like.

You have probably heard this many times before now, but Black Ice Trees are quite good.

In terms of longevity - the ambi pur vent one have lasted the longest for me but be careful on the type of interior / vents you have as these can cause damage in rare cases.


----------



## joe_con19

Has anyone tried the carfume ones? noticed on CYR that they come in smells of aftershave, quite tempted to try as Andy normally sells very good products.


----------

